Ask HN: Incompetent people are promoted how to deal with it - master_yoda_1
======
duxup
It really depends on your situation / perspective.

Some places the situation could be untenable for you, either because you just
can't handle it, or because there are real outcomes that are pretty negative
for you (such as the guy who posted recently that his boss refused to meet
with him).

Other times maybe it is time to realize that not everything is easily measured
metrics or technical skill and so forth.

I've worked with a lot of younger guys fresh out of school and their approach
is very academic where they really enjoyed the feedback / praise / clear
pecking order of things like grades. Very good grades always rewarded them and
they were told exactly how to get them. Then they entered the world where
things were far less clear. Some really struggled when they felt like they
were passed over for someone they thought were of lesser skills than them.

Sometimes they were right that the other person wasn't very good at their job,
other times they simply didn't appreciate the other aspects that went into
that job that aren't easily measured and the fact that the other guy's code or
work that wasn't as academically "better" really wasn't part of the
equation... as much as they wanted someone who could talk to customers, or get
along with coworkers, or something like that.

In short, it depends on your situation.

------
franze
The best book for this question is: "Seeing Systems"
[https://www.amazon.com/Seeing-Systems-Unlocking-Mysteries-
Or...](https://www.amazon.com/Seeing-Systems-Unlocking-Mysteries-
Organizational/dp/1576754553)

It give insights a) on why this happens and b) what scope for action you have
(a lot).

ad b) i recommend two sided strategy> continue to do your best work while not
caring about it. - and - start "beening open for new oportunities" side
project job hunting & networking. it might cost some energy, but either the
situation in your job improves and you can keep your job, and if not, you have
a head start when your job hunting gets serious.

------
stuxnet79
You have barely given context to your question so it's hard for me to give you
the benefit of the doubt. Playing devil's advocate, how exactly do you know
they are incompetent? There's more to success and bringing value to an
organization than hard technical skills.

In a typical business environment there are usually multiple stakeholders who
attack a given problem from different (often times opposing) angles. This
doesn't automatically make one side more correct _or_ more competent than the
other.

------
netjiro
Life ain't fair, and it's certainly not a meritocracy.

When you rise to power you can take better care to promote the right people.
But according to what "right"? This is not a one dimensional problem.

Then we have the issue of 70% of the population thinking they are of above
average competence.

...

That said, if it's a significant issue at your current work place I suggest
you start looking for a new, better, place. And highlight the issue. People
will get angry, and you might loose your job.

------
PaulHoule
First thing to do is stop talking about "meritocracy"; the cream does rise to
the top to some extent, but the awful truth is that the best jobs are more
rare than the best talent.

------
runawaybottle
This is part of being a professional. You have to learn to deal with it, as it
will happen wherever you go. You cannot just pick up and leave every time this
happens.

------
bsg75
Start by asking a fully formed question on HN.

